# Experience with pendular nystagmus?



## IMMaryland

Hi to all moms over here! 

Few weeks ago I noticed that my daughter was "rolling" her eyes and I asked her to stop, but she didn't notice what she was doing and couldn't stop it. Since then, it started repeating more and more so I went to a doctor and she told us to see ophthalmologist, which we did. He came up with a diagnose of pendular nystagmus and told us to come next week again. She is only 4 and active and I am afraid how this will affect her. Has anyone experienced anything like that with their kids? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

